# Recipes and Copyright - please read before posting a recipe to this forum



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Since the question was posed about copyright related to recipes we did a bit of checking to find out what the actual law is. You can read the US Copyright Office full document here: http://www.copyright.gov/fls/fl122.pdf

Basically what we understand from it is that you can list the ingredients of a recipe but you must word the directions yourself. So please post recipes accordingly. Please do not cut and paste a complete recipe with it's directions without getting permission to reproduce from the copyright owner and placing that in your post.

Thanks so much and I hope this doesn't deter you from recipe sharing.


----------



## MountainRose (May 8, 2005)

:


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Sure.


----------

